# Why Do TVs Have VGA In



## threephi (Mar 9, 2011)

I've noticed that many new flat screen TVs VGA inputs. This doesn't make sense because the only time I've ever used VGA has been for connection of old computer monitors. I'd assume that most people have transitioned to DVI or HDMI (or at least those who want a 32inch display for their PC). Who still uses these inputs?


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

It's a holdover from the pre-HDMI era and meant to make the TV work as a PC monitor from VGA or DVI (with VGA adapter). These TVs also typically have a minijack stereo input that can port over the PC's audio. Much easier if you have a TV and PC with HDMI, which is getting more and more common.


----------

